# Database Discussions > MySQL >  selct from  two column like something

## sql

I want to  do the following select 


```
select   sure_name, english_name from student2 where  sure_name like
'test%'
union all
select   sure_name, english_name from student2 where  english_name like
'test%'
```

 is an other way to handle it?
Thank you

----------


## intellicon

Here is another way to do the same:

select sure_name, english_name from student2 where  sure_name like 'test%' OR english_name like 'test%'

----------

